
Elon Musk’s Boring Co. flamethrower is real, $500 and up for pre-order - wcunning
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/27/elon-musks-boring-co-flamethrower-is-real-500-and-up-for-pre-order/
======
bob_theslob646
This guy simple never ceases to amaze me. People say he is a genius in
science,(There is no doubt he is) but anyone in marketing should take notes
because this guy practically raised 10 million over night.

([https://jalopnik.com/billionaire-elon-musk-is-
arming-20-000-...](https://jalopnik.com/billionaire-elon-musk-is-
arming-20-000-of-his-followers-1822489084))

